# Ich issue, just started



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

Morning to everyone. Observing aquarium in the morning, noticed singe white dots on 3-4 fishes tails and fins. Planning to start increase temperatures, but not sure if some fish / or shrimps won't tolerate that.
I have: 
Golden Ramirezi (2 babies) 
Crosso (also young) 
Bristlenose pleco (young) 
Amano shrimps ( young) 
2 Angel Fish, 
CAE, 
smallest upsidedown, 
couple Golden Wander Killi 
2 spoted cat fishes (not sure what name, has to ID them).

How fast should i increase the temperature? Like every hours for few degrees? I have had ich for a years, that is like big surprise for me. 
Should i start adding salt at the same time, or increasing temperatures will be enough?


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

I think those cat fishes are Botia kubotai, hope they will be Ok with high temperatures and I probably will have to add salt. or QuIch cure, not sure what is the best.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Increase temp to at least 86 degrees, your Fish stock will be fine, personally I'd go with Quick Cure only and no Salt. I had an Ich Outbreak recently and followed this regimen for 10 days, if a bad outbreak treat for 2 weeks with the temp the same, You could get away with 82 degrees but the Ich lifecycle will speed up quicker with higher temp. You can gradually increase temp over a few hours.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I might be mistaken, but I believe salt only helps to heal the fishes wounds.....doesn't really do anything to the Ich parasite. Pretty sure thats what I read. I would say use the quick cure but not sure if it's good for shrimp as Im pretty sure, but not positive, the copper in it is harmful to inverts. And if you have loaches (botia) in there and use it, you are to only use half the recommended dosage. I would start with getting the temp up to 85F. Hopefully you'll get some more input on this. Unfortunately there are alottttt of threads here about ich. Maybe looking thru the hospital section at some of the other ich threads would be helpful. I know I posted a few good links about it I will try to find. As for raising the temp, I usually try to get it there fast as I can, no matter where you set the temp.... the heater is only gonna heat it up at one speed, until it gets to the desired temp. In my expirience, it doesn't seem to bother the fish unless they just don't like that temp. How big is the tank anyway?


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

I had Ich on two fish (caught it at its beginning) in a tank and treated them with Melafix and Pimafix for a week. I didn't use Ich cures on purpose. Temp was 81.
Some fish may not do well in temps of 86; and Ich has to be treated for at least 4-5 days at temp 80 or so due to Ich life cycle.


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I How big is the tank anyway?


55gal. 
It is 82F now. QuIck Cure has Malachite Green in it, means invertebrates won't survive. Salt is probably better choice. Do i need set up an airation?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I used paraguard for 10 days with temp 86F in my 90g tank.. I only(?) lost 2 fishes... paraguard does not contain copper as far as I understand. all of my BNP are fine.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Amanos won't like the increased temperatures, but may survive. Quick-cure uses formalin. Paraguard contains malachite green which is a copper compound but does not contain formalin. Salt does help in strong concentrations because the ick forms in fresh water and salt water are different. Salt also helps with osmotic function, gill function and slime coat buildup, which all help in fighting ich, but is bad for the plants. I would say that in your case, heat and salt are the best bets.


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. Today i haven't seen any white speckles on any one, all gone. Just for one day! I haven't add sale solution yet, but keep water at 30C . So, i decided to go for the salt treatment. 
*HOW MUCH per gallon do i have to add*, taking into consideration that few loaches in the tank? I don't care about the plants, as i have Cryptocorine wendtii only, what will survive salt for few days ( it did before) . It has lots of strong roots, which are covering most of the tank botom. So - go for the salt.
Can i use Sifto Kosher salt? it suppose to be chemicals free.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kosher salt and pickling salt will both work. Basically uniodized NaCl. Based on this link: Understanding and Treating Ich or White Spot

I would think 1 tablespoon every 2 gallons should do it.


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Kosher salt and pickling salt will both work. Basically uniodized NaCl. Based on this link: Understanding and Treating Ich or White Spot
> 
> I would think 1 tablespoon every 2 gallons should do it.


Thanks. I added 1/5 of tea spoon / gal so far. Will continue up to 1tbs. No spots left on the fish, so will keep high temperature for 3 more days, just to be sure all swimming spores are dead.


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, sounds that Angel Fish love increased temperatures - they laid eggs on the filter intake pipe. Now what? Is any way to save them, at least few? I have floating box made of net, should i try to scoop some eggs and put into the net?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

no expert but if it were me id leave them be and let nature take its course and hope for the best


----------



## Petunia (Dec 30, 2013)

Diztrbd1 said:


> no expert but if it were me id leave them be and let nature take its course and hope for the best


I was lucky to scoop about 5-6 of them from the pupe, most of the rest eaten by red tail shark


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

guess nature did take its course lol darn sharks! surprised the parents didn't protect them better but glad to hear you were able to save a few. Good luck hope the hatch for you


----------

